# New Circus Act



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

The circus has auditioned and hired a new animal trainer, Franz..  











Franz is a horse trainer and he has his equestrian act ready for its first performance.  My No.1 critic, my wife, says it looks like one of the horses kicked Franz.












He keeps a tight reign on the heard and expects perfection from his equestrian unit.










Franz' wife Helena is part of the act.  Here she is waiting at the rear of the scene ready for her debut in the second part of the act. 










She is very serious about the performance.  She needs to lighten up a little and turn on the charm with a "show must go" on smile.  After further consideration and reviewing the muscular nature of Helena, my wife thinks maybe it was her that rearranged Franz jaw.











Here is the scene with the equestrian act added for the circus seat wagon crowd 











Enjoy the show.  Have some popcorn as you watch.

Bob


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure I have any space for popcorn, just had an elephant ear. Horse acts are fun, but I'm waiting for the Arialists!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see the big tent


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That's an impressive crowd!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I *still* have not found Waldo yet in that crowd. Are you sure he's in there?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I found him!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was thinking I should make him a Waldo. I even got as far as googling a picture./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Tom, 

I would greatefully accept. Maybe i should work on a Waldo at the ECLSTS this weekend. 

Bob


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Waldo, Wenda, Wizard Whitebeard, and the Woof dog...all in what might be fairly close to 1/24: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/HARDEES-WHERES-...goryZ231QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Can't say much for Wenda's dress sense (do women anywhere actually dress like that?) but with the Wizard, you got yourself a magic act.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the dog's outfit?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

What about the dog's outfit? 

Uhhhh...either a case for cruelty to animals or a sure sign he belongs in the circus.


----------



## BnEgscale (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, Waldo made it to the ECLSTS as part of the Circus act entry in the Diroama division. Waldo actually made a late apperance because he was created at the show on Friday, got a late night paint job and got at the end of the entrance line next to the grandstand on Saturday morning prior to the show opening. He was there for the judging Saturday afternoon when the entry came in second to a fantastic sawmill display that took best in show. 

I have been trying since we got back from the show to post pictures but that doesn't seem to be something that I'm going to be able to do for a while. The pictures have all been uploaded but I cannot get them into the forum. Hopefully, Shad will get it straightened out soon and I'll post a few shots then. 

Bob


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

For what its worth, I picked up a set of the 'waldo' figures off of EBAY. (Yes there are still other sets there). They really do seem to be about 1/24th scale, and the detail is acceptable. 

I do find Wenda's attire to be strange...do women actually dress like that anywhere? Maybe in the UK?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They're *supposed* to look geeky.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tip on Waldo. I used to love finding him in the books, so the idea of hiding them in the Village sounds like fun to me. A pit pricey for straw huggers, but I had to pick up a set anyway.  

Paul


----------

